# FreeBSD connect to switch



## donglee (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, everybody! Can you help me? My operating system is FreeBSD 7, and I want it to conmmunicate with two CISCO WS-C2960S-24TS-L switches. The ports of the CISCO switches are in trunk mode. I want to know how to configure FreeBSD?


----------



## chatwizrd (Mar 11, 2014)

Start by switching to a supported version of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2014)

The last FreeBSD 7 version went end-of-life in February 2013, please switch to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

You can connect to the switch using the vlan(4) interface.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 12, 2014)

I think you mean lagg(4) not vlan(4).


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 12, 2014)

When the OP mentioned 'trunk mode' I think @SirDice was assuming he was referring to VLAN trunk mode, which to be honest is what I thought too. Looking at the question again, it is a bit ambiguous what he actually is trying to do.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2014)

phoenix said:
			
		

> I think you mean lagg(4) not vlan(4).


Cisco calls an interface with multiple VLANs a trunk. HP calls a bundle of interfaces a trunk. Same name for different things. For a Cisco trunk vlan(4) would be correct, for HP lagg(4).


----------



## phoenix (Mar 14, 2014)

The OP mentions "2 switches" and "ports on cisco switches" meaning multiple ports on multiple switches, connected to a single FreeBSD host.  To me, that sounds like a lagg(4) setup (bonding across switches).

However, the OP also mentions "the ports are in trunk mode" which can mean different things for different switches, with vlan(4) possibly being appropriate for Cisco.

So, unless the OP replies with exactly what he's trying to do ... we're both right and wrong at the same time.


----------

